# more Venice, LA 3-6-05



## captbrandon (Mar 4, 2005)

Finally I got to go trout fishing!!! So far this year all my customers have wanted redfish so I have been catching redfihs, all thw while lusting for some trout action! Well today i scratched my itch.

We had 6 guys in this today, 2 from Louisiana and 4 of their friends from Oklahoma. I quized them and found the three that wanted to catch trout and gave the rest of them to Capt. Jeff! HAHA.... 

Made the ride down the river and to my little "secret" hole. Instantly began catching nice keeper trout, not spring sows, but good solid chunks. Drifting the flats off the points and pockets we plucked away at them. It was never every cast, but very steady. After a while we fine tuned our drift and I held us in the prime zone with the trolling motor. We quickly made our 100 trout and by 11am we were looking for some reds to throw on top.

MAde our way over to the shore line and began picking up some small 17-20 inch reds, perfect! We caught enough for the grill and made our way back to the dock.

Absolutly a GREAT bunch of guys to fish with. We laughed all day and had a fantastic time. Capt. Jeff came back to the dock with his guys smiling and stretching their arms out WIDE! Nothing like the pull of a redfish for a first timer!

As usual, we fished plastics under a cork. The trout seemed to want the pop a little slower and most of our bite were far from the boat. Seemed to be a little shy today. 

The trout bite is HERE! Dont miss out. The fish arent everywhere, but they are here if you know where to look. The trout season is looking great if this keeps up. My days are filling fast so dont wait around.

For a REEL SHOT at the fishing trip of a lifetime, book a trip with REEL SHOT GUIDE SERVICE.....985-969-0810


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

Capt. Brandon,

Sounds like you had a good trip. I presume all trout were safely released back into the water after the picture was taken?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

If those trout were released, that would be called "chum". lol


----------



## captbrandon (Mar 4, 2005)

*legal*

Our catch was TOTALY LEGAL. These were small eating fish and these guys only fish once a year. In the spring, I do release all trout over 25" that are not intended to be mounted. However, the biologist laughs at me. He says repeatedly that we have so many fish that it doesnt make a difference. Louisiana is a trout factory. Sometimes when the fishing is good and we are catching limits everyday, I wonder how we arent catching every fish in the water.......but we never do.....Every year we have just as many or more. Louisiana is the exception to all fisheries rules.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*???*

That is an absolutely disgusting picture.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Come on bayrat. You have got to be kidding. I see 6 potential fishermen in that picture. If they all got their limit, then that seems like the the right amount of fish. Looks like a GREAT trip to me. Why hammer on someone because they caught their limit of fish? It's not like they were runnin gill nets.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

ditto bfs. sounds like the guy did his job. if paying customers want to catch and keep their limit, it's their decision. probably a trip the kid will remember the rest of his life. especially if he only gets to go once a year.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Brandon,
I have to disagree about an endless supply of trout, at least BIG TROUT. I've been fishing your area for ten years several times a year, late Nov. and early March. When we started there were about four boats from Galveston, then someone told someone and last Nov. twelve boats showed up.
We used to be the only guys with flats boats and when we started throwing topwaters most local fishermen didn't seem to catch on. Most using Speckulizers and catching small fish and couldn't get their boats in the shallow stumps..the locals have caught on.
We took WAY to many big fish out of this relatively small area, maybe 100 acres or so year after year. My last three trips have been mediocre at best.
I think it's a combination of fishing pressure, current dredging, and the storm last summer really tore the heck out of the marsh. Just my opinion.
It's an amazing fishery but there are a finite number of big trout in any given area.
I'm glad you release the big girls as we have done in the last five years or so.
La. limits 5 Reds 16"min. with one over 27" and 25 Trout 12" min.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

So with those limits they could of LEGALLY kept 150 trout and 30 reds.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

glad that was in LA and not TX....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Dont worry about these comments Capt. (And I know you dont). Looked like a good trip.
I dont see any of this whinning when Capt. Chris Martin posts his pics of many fish day after day after day.
Good fishing...
Maybe you should line your fish up in a neat row.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:
 

> Dont worry about these comments Capt. (And I know you dont). Looked like a good trip.
> I dont see any of this whinning when Capt. Chris Martin posts his pics of many fish day after day after day.
> Good fishing...
> Maybe you should line your fish up in a neat row.


he did get lots of negative comments.......when was the last time you saw him post one of those pics on this web site, or any web site, other than his own?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

BertS said:


> he did get lots of negative comments.......when was the last time you saw him post one of those pics on this web site, or any web site, other than his own?


All I'm sayin is if its within the state limit , its ok with me and I get tired of hearing alll the flack about saving the whale (trout).
I give Capt Martin pos. commets on his pics as well. 
Niether has done anything wrong.
If you dont like a picture , you dont have to be rude.
Neg critism is ok as long as its constructive.
"That picture might look a little better if the fish were displayed a little nicer Capt. Fish, good catch"
Instead of " I'm out there trying to catch a 30" trout every year, how is that gonna happen if you keep bringing in your limit. Let'um go and let'um grow, do you know anything about conservation."
Good Catch 
Capt. Brandon


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> All I'm sayin is if its within the state limit , its ok with me and I get tired of hearing alll the flack about saving the whale (trout).
> I give Capt Martin pos. commets on his pics as well.
> Niether has done anything wrong.
> If you dont like a picture , you dont have to be rude.
> ...


I should have been more specific......I wasn't trying to get into the legal versuses conservation debate, just stating my observation of Chris' reports, and the bashing he took, and his more recent reports.......sorry for the confusion......


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Careful, don't give the wrong impression - Louisiana does have not an endless supply of trout. That is what everyone in Texas and Florida thought as they pillaged the bays for years. Different parts of the state have a different threshold for how many fish can be taken. Calcasieu is way different from the Venice area and populations can be diminished here relatively easily compared to an open area like Venice. We have to protect our resources. What you kept was legal and arguably ethical based on your location and clients. What would not be ethical would be for a bunch of guys who fish all of the time to keep that many several times a year just to show off at the cleaning table and then later feed the freezerburned fillets to their neighborhood cats.

So everybody, don't think it's OK to come to LA and keep all of the fish you catch b/c some guys said you couldn't hurt the population, it is simply not true. Use the same good ethical guidelines you would if you were fishing in your own backyard and help maintain this level of fishing for yours and my kids instead of telling them about the good old days.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Calcasieu Cracker said:


> Careful, don't give the wrong impression - Louisiana does have not an endless supply of trout. That is what everyone in Texas and Florida thought as they pillaged the bays for years. Different parts of the state have a different threshold for how many fish can be taken. Calcasieu is way different from the Venice area and populations can be diminished here relatively easily compared to an open area like Venice. We have to protect our resources. What you kept was legal and arguably ethical based on your location and clients. What would not be ethical would be for a bunch of guys who fish all of the time to keep that many several times a year just to show off at the cleaning table and then later feed the freezerburned fillets to their neighborhood cats.
> 
> So everybody, don't think it's OK to come to LA and keep all of the fish you catch b/c some guys said you couldn't hurt the population, it is simply not true. Use the same good ethical guidelines you would if you were fishing in your own backyard and help maintain this level of fishing for yours and my kids instead of telling them about the good old days.


Well put C.C.,but I think everyone knows there is no endless supplies these days unless they've been in wisconsin or under a rock.
In wisconsin meaning not on the gulf coast. And I know you knew that.
If it wasnt for conservation , capt brandon wouldnt be showing those pics because the fish would have been gone years ago, and not from recreational fishing.
I hope your a member of CCA.
Thats who we should thank for the ability to catch a limit of trout and reds today.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Now thats what I call Conservation. That should be on the cover of the CCA website.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*You Got It*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> So with those limits they could of LEGALLY kept 150 trout and 30 reds.


You hammer slammed that nail right on the head. Not only could they have kept 150, they only had to be TWELVE inches. And the 30 reds only had to be SIXTEEN inches.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*uh uh*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Come on bayrat. You have got to be kidding. I see 6 potential fishermen in that picture. If they all got their limit, then that seems like the the right amount of fish. Looks like a GREAT trip to me. Why hammer on someone because they caught their limit of fish? It's not like they were runnin gill nets.


No sir, I am not kidding in the least bit. It's fine and dandy if they went out and got their limit. If in the process, they turned a youngster into a future fisherman, God bless them. But, to show a picture like that is horrible. Looks like something you would see after a freeze and someone had gone out and picked up all the floaters. If you want to show some action pictures on the water or a picture back at the dock with a few of the bigger ones you caught, that is fine. To make myself perfectly clear, I have no problem whatsoever with someone keeping their legal limit. If they happen to catch that many, more power to them. However, I do not want to see a picture with 150 dead trout all piled together. Remember, this is my opinion, and everyone nor anyone has to agree with it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bayrat said:


> No sir, I am not kidding in the least bit. It's fine and dandy if they went out and got their limit. If in the process, they turned a youngster into a future fisherman, God bless them. But, to show a picture like that is horrible. Looks like something you would see after a freeze and someone had gone out and picked up all the floaters. If you want to show some action pictures on the water or a picture back at the dock with a few of the bigger ones you caught, that is fine. To make myself perfectly clear, I have no problem whatsoever with someone keeping their legal limit. If they happen to catch that many, more power to them. However, I do not want to see a picture with 150 dead trout all piled together. Remember, this is my opinion, and everyone nor anyone has to agree with it.


I agree the limits in LA are a little to liberal, But I bet ole Capt Brandon is just a product of his environment. You can bet if he knew he was gonna get flack over his pics he wouldnt post them. Where he's from I bet its in good taste to post such pics. The guides here dont do it because they know better and I bet they( but not all) would keep 25 if that was the limit in texas.
They are driven by their customers and I know how demanding they can be. I use to deck hand on a charter boat when I was a kid. But they also want that camera shot as well, good or bad.

And you are definiatly entitled to your oppinion. 
Good fishin!!!!
R.R...


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I agree the limits in LA are a little to liberal, But I bet ole Capt Brandon is just a product of his environment. You can bet if he knew he was gonna get flack over his pics he wouldnt post them. Where he's from I bet its in good taste to post such pics. The guides here dont do it because they know better and I bet they( but not all) would keep 25 if that was the limit in texas.
> They are driven by their customers and I know how demanding they can be. I use to deck hand on a charter boat when I was a kid. But they also want that camera shot as well, good or bad.
> 
> And you are definiatly entitled to your oppinion.
> ...


Thank you sir. Like I said, I have NO problem with someone keeping their legal limit, whatever it may be. Just don't want to see picture of a PILE of dead fish. I am most definitely not questioning his ethics in catching or keeping the fish; just his judgement in posting a pic of all of them stacked together.

Back at cha with the good fishin'.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I guess I just don't understand the difference. You are ok with someone keeping a limit of fish but a picture of a limit of fish turns your stomach. I think anyway you stack'em, a limit of fish will always be a pile of dead fish. I respect your opinion, mines just different than yours.


----------



## Da R0ok (Jan 23, 2005)

amen!


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*gotcha*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I guess I just don't understand the difference. I think anyway you stack'em, a limit of fish will always be a pile of dead fish. I respect your opinion, mines just different than yours.


"You are ok with someone keeping a limit of fish but a picture of a limit of fish turns your stomach".

Correct again. Doesn't "turn my stomach", just not the kind of fishing pic I want to see. It sounds like we have agreed to disagree. I respect that also. No hard feelings.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*12-13" trout*

About LA laws

I just don't like a bunch of 12-15" trout period.
Let alone 100-150. They are called throw backs.
But that's my opinion.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

It seems to me that as long as someone's behavior is within the law, any disagreement with it is a matter of one's personal values. There are lots of things I personally don't like that are just differences personal values. I don't like those big ole tires on pick-um up trucks. Wouldn't have them on mine on a bet. But, those that do are welcome to it and I sure don't go around posting critical comments everytime I see a picture of a truck with big tires on a message board. And especially, I don't make statements that posting such pictures inferrs some sort or character fault on their part.

Personally, I wouldn't keep one of the wormey things anyway, but, as long as they stay within the law, I don't see a thing wrong with those that do. I don't even care if they choose to then show pictures of their trout, whether in Texas or Louisiana. In fact, I really like the reports that have pictures with them, whether they are action pics or dead fish pics. 

Keep this up and the same thing will happen to the fishing reports here that did on the other board.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Ask that biologist why so few trout grow to more than 8 pounds. How many 8 pound trout have you caught? Some day we are going to be able to drag you guys into the 21st century.


captbrandon said:


> Our catch was TOTALY LEGAL. These were small eating fish and these guys only fish once a year. In the spring, I do release all trout over 25" that are not intended to be mounted. However, the biologist laughs at me. He says repeatedly that we have so many fish that it doesnt make a difference. Louisiana is a trout factory. Sometimes when the fishing is good and we are catching limits everyday, I wonder how we arent catching every fish in the water.......but we never do.....Every year we have just as many or more. Louisiana is the exception to all fisheries rules.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I argee that we have agreed to disagree. No hard feelings. Have a good one.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*chuckle chuckle*



Farmer Jim said:


> Personally, I wouldn't keep one of the wormey things anyway, but, as long as they stay within the law, I don't see a thing wrong with those that do.


FJ clean em and give em to the inlaws when they ask for fish  . works for me.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Release the big ones and keep the lil ones to eat, if that is what you desire. 


I wish I had been on the water that day with captbrandon.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Captbrian*

When can I come haul in a mess of fish like that? Good job!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

I would rather keep and eat a mess of 12-14" trout, than 20-24" trout. That goes for the smaller reds. Better eating the small.

Thanks for the post. Reminds me of the Chandler Islands.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Farmer Jim said:


> It seems to me that as long as someone's behavior is within the law, any disagreement with it is a matter of one's personal values. There are lots of things I personally don't like that are just differences personal values. I don't like those big ole tires on pick-um up trucks. Wouldn't have them on mine on a bet. But, those that do are welcome to it and I sure don't go around posting critical comments everytime I see a picture of a truck with big tires on a message board. And especially, I don't make statements that posting such pictures inferrs some sort or character fault on their part.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't keep one of the wormey things anyway, but, as long as they stay within the law, I don't see a thing wrong with those that do. I don't even care if they choose to then show pictures of their trout, whether in Texas or Louisiana. In fact, I really like the reports that have pictures with them, whether they are action pics or dead fish pics.
> 
> Keep this up and the same thing will happen to the fishing reports here that did on the other board.


Your right FJ, people come here and report LEGAL fishing trips only to be bashed by others MORALS/VALUES. Your Morals, Values, Religion and Politics, don't push either of them on me if I'm within the law. I fish with someone who will filet a trout 25", but I will let them go. His right, my values, but we still fish out of the same boat.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

come on guys... if it is LEGAL, and a matter of choice... lets agree to disagree and unite together and get the poachers out of the equasion!!!


----------



## Jelly Belly (Jan 12, 2005)

*Venius*

I totally agree with Farmer Jim. People who supposedly know better than us set these limits. Think about it, if you could only go fishing once a year, would you not want to keep all the fish that were legal, especially if you hired a guide at $450 smackers? The laws are set, we may or may not like them but as long as you are within the limits of the law, who are we to judge. My wife & I practice catch & release on everything, except flounder. If I took my grandbaby out fishing would I be wrong letting her keep a legal limit. " Don't think so". May have got her hooked on life/fishing not drugs.

I would much rather see people keeping the 15 to 20" specks than somebody keeping a 20"+ pawner. The larger fish are our future, and should be released, and that is exactly why 1 fish 25" or larger per day is in place.

What is the difference between throwing fish on a clean table or posing the fish as models. I caught a 32" speck in Near Baffin Bay (across from King Ranch), which I let go (my prefference though). This fish turned me completely around from strictly fresh water to mostly saltwater. ( now the State gets a Saltwater tag from my wife and I, which helps the research and the saltwater fishery).

I'm sorry if I offended anybody (since this is basically first post) Badhabit don't worry about yours because that will be you last large trout LOL). I'm a person of few words, but it just gets my "goat" when some people don't take into consideration that some people are not as fortunated as some of us that get to fish more than once or twice a year and are happy to show off their catch. The only think that I disagree with is the guides limit counting (which may have changed since my last guided trip in 1991). I have not been able to afford a guided trip forever, since I work for the same organization as Badhabit. By the way hoW did he afford it ( I KNOW B-DAY TRIP)?

If you went to Canada, paid for that long trip and guide would you not want keep your share of fish (legally of course).

Last of all, I'm booking a trip with Capt. Branndon in October (3 couples). My wife and I may not keep any fish, but who I'm to say that the other couples should not keep their limits of specks or reds. ( 1- day trip, 4 people 25 specks per day 100 fish for 1 day). Should we belittle them if they keep their legal limit ( I know for a fact that they I have paid yearly for their license to support the fishery, but have not gone fishing in the last 15 years, therefore they have supported us and have not repeted in the rewards.). Just 1 persons input, which more than likely doen't matter.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*My 2 cents*

If you spend the money and time to head down to Louisiana and have the fishing time of your life in paradise, good for you. And don't forget to take plenty of pictures. 25 fish per person is not that unreasonable. My brothers and I get together down there a couple of times a year. We practice catch and release for the first 4 to 5 days and keep everything (trout only) we catch on the last day to bring home. See last years picture (50 trout 2 to 3 lbs in 3 hours). 
When we release a fish in front of a* local* they think we're *loco*. We never keep any reds in fact we pull up and leave them alone in search of trout.

No one I know in Louisiana wastes any potential seafood. Most are grateful for the handout especially when it is fresh. As long as your not wasting it it's OK in my creole cook book. 
Don't forget the Cajun Shake.

Bon appetit

Mullet


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

At (the other board) (didn't realize that would be blanked out) we used to get a lot of great advice from some Galveston guides. They were hammered so many times that they quit posting. I would hate to see that happen here. Great catch and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

I know this might chap someone's behind on here, but don't open the thread if you don't want to see dead pictures of fish. Just like the tv, don't want to see something on one channel, change the station.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

kurt68 said:


> I know this might chap someone's behind on here, but don't open the thread if you don't want to see dead pictures of fish. Just like the tv, don't want to see something on one channel, change the station.


The header didn't state that there was going to be a picture of a pile of dead fish. Matter of fact, it doesn't state that there are going to pictures at all.


----------



## old T Rex (Dec 17, 2004)

hope yoy guys had enough ziplock bags lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Seems all is well here. Great post and nice pictures. Wished they would drop our limit to the first ten fish and make it start at 14".

Just my two cents

And its all in the LAW. Not the Pause.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Capt. Brandon, I just took my first guided trip (of any kind) with Ms. Judy Wong last week at Fayette County. I caught fish 'till my sholders knotted up. It was a blast! I've fished hard like that many times but never caught them like that before. A guide is a wonderful thing and a guided trip is something everyone should do when they can afford it. Most of us can't afford it very often but man, it was sweet! You guys are the ones who put us on fish day after day. The dedication to our sport that it takes to be able to do that is phenomenal. Most guides don't or won't share thier know how with the rest of us for obvious reasons. I think it's sad when some of the guides do come on here and share and get slammed for thier trouble. I know quite a few folks that sing from on high about "catch and release" that will not rest until ALL thier tags are filled during deer season. They'll even fill your tags for you if you want. They'll cut out the back strap and try to give the rest away. My wifes truck was resently T-boned by one of the thousands of deer that are not taken during the season. I fear that too many people are practicing "shoot and release". Why is it that so many people go out and barrow forty grand for a boat. Put a thousand bucks on a credit card for a closet full of Columbia Sportsware shirts and all of the sudden they are smarter than the biologist. I like fried fish, I like back strap too! There, I said it! It's like ol' Ted Nugent said..."you can't have a chicken sandwich without a gut pile!" I think golf is disgusting!....and remember, just keep five!


----------



## Bo (May 21, 2004)

KF71, that is too funny! Capt Brandon, thanks for the report and pics! We fished Golden Meadow in January and had a blast. We are going back in October. I strongly support catch and release. That is why I have two, large, aerated livewells. Those fish just love to ride in there and I don't have the heart to tell them no. Great fishing everyone!


----------



## Flounder Bed (Feb 1, 2005)

Reminds me of the old pictures from the 40's and 50's of fishermen and duck hunters sitting on piles of fish or ducks that they slaughtered because it was leagle. And the kid in the picture will be able to tell his kids and grand kids about those fishing trips and how he, his dad and all his buddys wished they had realized the impact thay had on the futuer of our fisheries instead of what was leagle back then.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Ask that biologist why so few trout grow to more than 8 pounds. How many 8 pound trout have you caught? Some day we are going to be able to drag you guys into the 21st century.


A leagal limit is a leagal limit..period! The comments are starting to sound like the land owners who high fence their property and bait state owned deer onto it before closing the fence in...and then proclaim that they are the ONLY ones that know how to manage a deer herd. Get real people...bio;ogists are the ones that set the limits for the states!!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Has it dawned on anybody beside me that, despite people criticizing them for years, Louisiana obviously has a healthy and thriving fishery? What they do might not be what would be best for Texas, but criticizing Louisiana's trout management is kind of like saying the Patriots don't know anything about football. What they do might not work for the Lakers, but, then again, it sure makes for a heck of a football team. 

I've about decided that a certain segment (not all) of the Texas fishing population are a bunch of stuck-up, know-it-all jerks who believe their value system is superior to everyone else's about everything from C&R, to posing fish for photos, to keeping legal limits, to using live bait, to gosh knows what else. Heck, I'll bet they think their way of folding toilet paper to wipe their rear is better than other folks.

Sorry for the rant, but this is a fishing board. If it bothers you for people to legally catch fish, stack them up and take a picture, then go find a Bambi or a Nemo board.

I just wish TPW would put you people in charge and quit wasting all of our license fees on those dumb old fisheries biologists. Heck, Louisiana's biologists probably can't even spell trout. 

By the way Flounder Bed, what is that you are holding in your Avatar?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I think most folks on this thread have no problem with anyone keeping their legal limit. Some do, but they are preachin' to the wrong crowd. They need to talk with the scientists and politicians who are making the laws.

I also believe that what a lot of people are objecting to on this thread is the seeming lack of respect for the resource shown in the picture at the top of this thread.

If you look at the pictures in Chris Martin's latest post vs. the one upstairs, it's easy to see the difference. 

They'll have to pry my 15.25" speck from my cold, dead hand.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I see no problem with catching and eating fish. I catch and keep what I want to eat and throw the rest back. Fishing is a hobby and a fun thing to do so I say go out and enjoy it.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

79 ag, sea ya!


----------

